# I'm curious



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How many of you change your standards on the last day?

The reason I ask is while watching some hunting shows I see a lot of statements made along the lines of " it was the last day" or this is good last day buck" or "it was shoot this one or go home with an empty tag"

Those are all OK to me, I'm not judging what they elect to shoot or not shoot, that is up to them, except it is if they are apologizing for taking a buck that is somehow sub standard except for the last day.

I realize everyone has different reasons and standards for hunting, just curious how the last day plays with your harvest decisions.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I held out thru bow and gun season so far for a big buck. Come Saturday I will take a doe or any of the three decent bucks I've seen where I hunt. I won't shoot the spikes, basket racks or very young deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I try not to change my expectations but I have fallen a couple of times in the past in to that trap. After I shot the deer and walked up to him I thought to myself that I was not that overly excited to shoot him. I think it is an easy thing to do and I imagine many do that with regularity. There is nothing wrong with doing it in my mind but it is something that I try not to do. I have gone many seasons without tagging a buck and I have now learned that I am alright with that.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think alot of the time these guys are on a paid (comped) hunt trip like a ranch or with an outfitter and their time is limited 2-3 days or a week. Some of the late season Texas ranch hunts you'll see are for management bucks only, thats when you will see them with their kids or wife hunting. Around here if you hunting the last day of archery and get fortunate enough to see a deer and you want some meat no better time than that to get the job done.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

In Ohio it is nice that there is o "Buck" tag. To me that means I can pass on a marginal buck and not have to eat tag soup, doe soup is alot tastier!!!. I feel if it was too small earlier in the season it is still too small at the end of the season, makes for future trophies!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Any more, I'd rather fish than hunt so I usually don't start until the second week of Nov. And since I only want one deer to put in the freezer and the place I currently have to hunt is not real good, my standards have dropped considerably. I take the first one that comes along thats bigger than a large dog. So far this yr. Ive seen two about a half mile away the week before gun season and nothing since except for in my yard where I can't shoot.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Haven't felt like there has been a change in standards near the end of the deer hunting season. If anything, my experience has shown higher odds for the larger ones since they are grouped together in January. And so it has been a choosier time for me. But if I were one of those lucky enough to be in the middle of trophy land on all my hunts, I don't think it would matter. If there is venison in the freezer from last year, I'd keep waiting for a monkster.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Depends on if meat is in the freezer. I will pass up on small bucks and take a doe before I shoot a small buck.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

my motto "if its brown its down" im not going to be picky as long as i fill my tags and have meat in the freezer, i am more than ok with not filling it as well but it makes it even better to go to your freezer to pull some back straps out


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m not sure it&#8217;s a fair comparison, comparing our everyday local hunting to an out of state hunting trip, which most TV shows are showing. When you drive or fly hundreds or thousands of miles, you sometimes place more pressure on yourself to fill a tag. Paying a considerable amount of money can also influence ones decision. Even though most people seem to think these hunting shows don&#8217;t pay for hunts, the vast majority DO pay for them. It also costs money to produce those shows, and it&#8217;s not much of a show without filling a tag. The last day has little effect on my standards here, but when I&#8217;m on a hunting trip it certainly can sway my decision. Venison always tastes better than tag soup.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My standards don't usually change until the last 3 days of muzzleloading. I will take anything with 6 points or more then.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Dont pass on something early in the season that you would take late in the season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Im not sure its a fair comparison, comparing our everyday local hunting to an out of state hunting trip, which most TV shows are showing. When you drive or fly hundreds or thousands of miles, you sometimes place more pressure on yourself to fill a tag. Paying a considerable amount of money can also influence ones decision.



I'm not passing judgement at all, just wondering how each hunter decides for himself. 

I went on a pretty plush, very nice, deer hunting trip to Saskatchewan some years ago. I did not pull the trigger. I saw plenty of bucks everyday with everyday offering a shot at one or more a 125-140 class deer. They were just not what I went there for, I can get those at home. My hunt was fantastic, one I will never forget, but I didn't kill a deer. My brother did take a nice 170 class buck during this trip. That was my choice it doesn't mean everyone should or should not do the same thing.

To each his own.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Before gun season, I was after a good buck for my regular tag, and a big doe for my antlerless. Now, its pretty much anything goes for my regular tag, because I'm probably not going to be hunting in an Urban zone anytime soon to use my antlerless tag.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The older I get, the more patience I seem to have. I don't change my standards due to timing. I love to watch them now-a-days way more than eating them. I will not hesitate to take a mature buck with a deep, long body and a 'wallable' rack though-which I still do most years. I have enough family members and friends who like venison so if I can't use it all, they won't get wasted.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

BassBlaster said:


> Dont pass on something early in the season that you would take late in the season.


I am the complete opposite...I will pass on smaller bucks early in the season because it allows me more time to be in the woods in search of the monster, but when it gets to last couple of days of muzzleloading, I will take one of the smaller bucks, if it has 6 points or more.

I will never get an opportunity to see the bigger bucks if I shoot the smaller ones early in the season.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

"I will never get an opportunity to see the bigger bucks if I shoot the smaller ones early in the season."

They cannot get big if you shoot them when their small, so that makes even harder to see big bucks the next year.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i hold out on does during begining bow season through gun season on the hopes that shell bring that big buck in behind her but after gun seasons over... "if its brown its down". i just fill my freezer. but i dont shoot small bucks. i believe doing that can possible prevent a good buck in years to come


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I understand what you mean, but this is Ohio. There WILL ALWAYS be big bucks running around, so taking a smaller buck later in the season won't get me down for the next season.

For instance...one year I found a monster 8 point dead on our property. I was down after finding this buck because I thought he was the big one running around. 3 weeks later, I shot a monster 9 point that was even bigger than the 8. Yes, taking a smaller buck out of the population will decrease my chances of seeing a bigger buck the next year, but for some reason I always see nice bucks from year to year...they are usually out of bow range though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> I am the complete opposite...I will pass on smaller bucks early in the season because it allows me more time to be in the woods in search of the monster, but when it gets to last couple of days of muzzleloading, I will take one of the smaller bucks, if it has 6 points or more.
> 
> I will never get an opportunity to see the bigger bucks if I shoot the smaller ones early in the season.


I'm just saying if its not something I would be proud to shoot in the early season then I'm not gonna settle in the late season just to fill a tag. I can do that with a doe and help with the ratio some which may be what I do this weekend if Mr. Big dose not walk by me early sat morn. I have a doe in the freezer and have been holding my buck tag. I have countless pics of bucks with six points on my phone that I let walk this season. All were very small 1 1/2 year olds. With that being said, I'm merely explaining my comment and would never fault anyone for killing any deer legally. Gotta put the little disclaimer in, this site has been violent last couple months. Good luck to all who still have a tag. Tag soup isnt very good!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't bow hunt, so my deer hunting is done during gun and muzzle loader seasons. I never get into the mindset that I want or need to shoot a big buck. I am ecstatic if I get to harvest a doe or two. If I am fortunate enough to get a shot at a shooter buck, it's an added bonus. I won't shoot a small buck, or a doe with fawns or yearlings, even if it's the bottom of the ninth.

Harvesting a deer is secondary to being out in the woods, the thrill of the hunt, and being with friends. There's always next time, and I can't remember the last time I ate 'tag soup'.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nope dont change my standards at all. im a herd thinner


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm always looking for that wall buck.
If I want meat I'll take a doe put two
in the frezzer this year already (one
bow and one gun) still looking for that
buck.
I will pass on smaller bucks and maybe
go down with my last tag but I got my
meat.
There is no telling that the little buck
you pass on will ever be a wall hanger.

To each their own.

Good luck to all and be safe out there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I did take a small buck this year for the first time in years. I just haven't been seeing the big deer I've seen in past years and wanted to put some meat in the freezer. I didn't get to hunt much last year due to some heart problems but they've been repaired. We see alot more small bucks where I hunt than we see does. I passed alot of small and mid size bucks during bow season.

Hind sight.....I won't do it again!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Like cj stone said, "the older I get the more patience I seem to have" ....... I thought I was just getting lazy !!
When it comes to taking a buck my motto is, I won't shoot anything on the last day that I wouldn't have shot on the first. My wife doesn't care that much for the meat & I've killed many smaller to average bucks over the years, so just filling a tag isn't that important. My time in the woods & with my sons is what's important.
However, if you decide to take a smaller buck that's up to you & I used to do it myself. 
T


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm not passing judgement at all, just wondering how each hunter decides for himself.


I know you weren't. I was just pointing out that I don't think all situations are created equally. If I were to go to Saskatchewan my standards would stay very high for the entire trip as well. It's Saskatchewan, I wouldn't be there to shoot 140" deer.  But, almost all of the out of state hunts I've been on have just been "fun" hunts. I'll hold out for a bit, simply to maximize the time I get to hunt in a new environment. But, in the end I'm there to fill a tag and I do my best to do so. Around home I can get enough tags I don't have to lower my standards, if I don't want to.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> nope dont change my standards at all. im a herd thinner


Me too,[email protected] If I never get anything bigger than what I have on the walls now I am ok with that!!!


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Our camp rule is that is has to have 8 points and be at least as wide as the ears. I actually am thinking of increasing the width size because most young 8 points (first real rack) fit this requirement. With the abundence of does, we just feel that there is no real reason to shoot a small buck for meat.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow wasn't there a big debat on this not shooting small bucks. I'm glad to see that most people on this thread feel the way they do.

My standers don't change. Now that the leaves are all down this is the time of year you can really scout and see where the deer are running. I went out yesterday to put out my climer. Holly cow grant it its urban areas but I have freeways that are running though the property that I hunt. They are not spooked at all for there is hardly no gun hunting.

My point is scout u can really see where they are going and where they've been.


----------

